# Favourite Racers



## clid61 (4 Nov 2014)

Pantani


----------



## Drago (4 Nov 2014)

Mono Armstrong.


----------



## User169 (4 Nov 2014)

Lucho Herrera


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Nov 2014)

David Moncoutie



> David is a loner. He's happy in a group but he doesn't need it to live. When I came to the team, I said to myself, as other people must have, that I was going to try to change him, to chivvy him up so that he got more involved, that he raised his ambitions. Today, I realise that even if I find one or two keys to open the door, I won't get very far. It doesn't interest him. He just wants to be left in peace. (Eric Boyer)


----------



## The Couch (4 Nov 2014)

Personally I have always been a Johan Museeuw enthusiast


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Nov 2014)

Francisco Mancebo


----------



## cyberknight (4 Nov 2014)

The Badger


----------



## Mrs M (4 Nov 2014)

Probably not a "popular" choice but Tommy Voeckler, love his determination and face pulling, but, NOT the hotpants! Lol, 2nd is his team mate Cyril "Nosferatu" Gaultier, expecting great things from him in the future.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Nov 2014)

Current favs are Boonen and Cancellara. All time list would also include Hinault and Kelly. I'm not old enough to remember Merckx.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Nov 2014)

And Cav of course !


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Nov 2014)

Of course.


----------



## raindog (5 Nov 2014)

The Couch said:


> Personally I have always been a Johan Museeuw enthusiast


me too

tried to buy one of his bikes a few years ago - I'm told it's now hanging in a restaurant in Montpellier


----------



## User169 (5 Nov 2014)

raindog said:


> me too
> 
> tried to buy one of his bikes a few years ago - I'm told it's now hanging in a restaurant in Montpellier



You could always buy one of his hemp bikes!


----------



## dragon72 (5 Nov 2014)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> And Cav of course !


I remember that guy! He's the one that used to win races with HTC Columbia HighRoad a few years ago, if memory serves... Wonder what became of him.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Nov 2014)

Any of the women in the La Course By TDF campaign group. Vos, Wellington et al


----------



## rich p (5 Nov 2014)

Riccardo Ricco - what a guy


----------



## Diggs (5 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> Riccardo Ricco - what a guy


 In.....3.....2......1.........


----------



## The Couch (6 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> Riccardo Ricco - what a guy


A gutsy rider, to say the least

I always thought you rather to be a Piotr Ugrumov fan though


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Nov 2014)

Johan Museeuw
Stephen Roche
Fabian Cancellara
Sean Kelly
Andy Hampsten
Greg LeMond

Wayne Randle


----------



## smutchin (24 Nov 2014)

Froome


----------



## rich p (25 Nov 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Johan Museeuw
> Stephen Roche
> Fabian Cancellara
> Sean Kelly
> ...


A few dopers in that list!


----------



## Elybazza61 (25 Nov 2014)

Past;
Greg LeMond
Robert Millar
Jens Voigt
Stephen Rooks

Present;
Marianne Vos
Laurens Ten Dam
Adam Hansen
Voeckler
Marcel Kittel(other halfs favourite)
Kwiatkowski
Contador
Geraint Thomas
Dan Martin
Dan(from Nam') Craven


----------



## topcat1 (26 Nov 2014)

Ed Clancy


----------



## AndyRM (26 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> Riccardo Ricco - what a guy



Did you get lost on the way to the doping git thread?


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2014)

I gave up on most of my favourites when the truth behind their successes became obvious.

One ex pro rider I still have a soft spot for is Greg Lemond, because I got back into cycling as a result of watching him win the 1989 Tour de France, and I believe him to have raced clean. If he turned out to be a doper too, I think that would be me done with it!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Dec 2014)

Cipollini, no one was as cool.


----------



## rich p (6 Dec 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Cipollini, no one was as cool.


...or as drug fuelled

http://www.dopeology.org/people/Mario_Cipollini/


----------



## smutchin (6 Dec 2014)

Never warmed to Cipolloni. I would call him a show pony but to be fair, his results back him up. However he achieved them.


----------



## mustang1 (6 Dec 2014)

I gotta say it, Lance Armstrong.


----------



## Firestorm (6 Dec 2014)

Currently Geraint Thomas , Dan Martin, Lizzie Armistead
Historically
Tommy Simpson , Nim Carline, Beryl Burton, Robert Millar, Big Mig , Eddie Merckx
I liked Alan Piper on those city centre crits they used to show on the telly as well


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Dec 2014)

rich p said:


> ...or as drug fuelled
> 
> http://www.dopeology.org/people/Mario_Cipollini/



Well I thought it was racers you liked not the cleanest, the list starts with Pantani. I liked Chippers style, ponce about a bit showing off and smoking fags then bail out of a GT as soon as the gradient hit more than 1 in 40.


----------



## rich p (6 Dec 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Well I thought it was racers you liked not the cleanest, the list starts with Pantani. I liked Chippers style, ponce about a bit showing off and smoking fags then bail out of a GT as soon as the gradient hit more than 1 in 40.


True, he certainly had style.
I'm a bit of a purist when it comes to unrepentant dopers but I know some people still admire Pantani etc.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (7 Dec 2014)

Although I support Sky's efforts as a team, I like Niki Terpstra and Julian Arredondo


----------



## Hugh Manatee (7 Dec 2014)

I followed LeMond, Indurain and Pantani.


----------



## the_mikey (7 Dec 2014)

Elybazza61 said:


> Dan(from Nam') Craven



+1


----------



## Chris Norton (14 Dec 2014)

Robert miller.
lemond for the win over frenchie.

And for simple showmanship the prize goes to flying floyd landis for that destruction of everyone else on that tour de france that led finally to the outing of Armstrong.


----------



## chewa (15 Dec 2014)

The Kaiser, Stephen Roche and Boonen.


----------



## mark c (15 Dec 2014)

Robert Millar for me and the wife and girls Cav.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (29 Dec 2014)

Erik Zabel and Jan Ullrich


----------



## wam68 (29 Dec 2014)

AP McCoy.


----------



## TissoT (29 Dec 2014)

The professor.... For his sheer determination to win 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laurent_Fignon


----------



## SWSteve (29 Dec 2014)

Cav, Katie Archibold and of course, Wiggo.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (29 Dec 2014)

Millar, R. Kelly, S. Bauer, S.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (30 Dec 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Millar, R. Kelly, S. Bauer, S.



When did R kelly start cycling? Did his music career hit the rocks?


----------



## robertob (14 May 2015)

Jan Ullrich - of course. From my home town. A modest, simple man. A unique talent in the saddle.

This attack is a timeless beauty of the sport:


----------



## midlife (14 May 2015)

Phil Bayton

The Staffordshire Engine ..........

Shaun


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 May 2015)

Alf Engers, Tom Simpson, Barry Hoban, Felice Gimondi, Roger De Vlaeminck, Eddy Merckx, Robert Millar, Sean Kelly, Stephen Roche, Nicole Cook, Cav, Wiggo.


----------



## roadrash (14 May 2015)

Past riders would be sean kelly, and the proffessor laurent fignon, todays riders i would choose tommy voickler ( gurning champion) and gerraint thomas.


----------



## Sittingduck (15 May 2015)

Cancellara
Sagan
Cav


----------



## Legs (11 Jun 2015)

Present: Geraint Thomas, Fabian Cancellara, Adam Hansen, Alex Dowsett, Marianne Vos
Past: Emma Pooley, Jacky Durand, Jan Ullrich, Laurent Jalabert, Carlos Sastre


----------



## KneesUp (11 Jun 2015)

The first Tour I watched was won by <----- that guy. ) so I've always admired him, although LeMond and Stephen Roche also made the first few Tours I watched exciting, so that would be my top 3.

I don't suppose I'll ever forget the "It looks like Roche! It is! It's Stephen Roche!" commentary


----------



## GilesM (16 Jun 2015)

midlife said:


> Phil Bayton
> 
> The Staffordshire Engine ..........
> 
> Shaun



That's taking me back a bit, when I was a kid I loved watching him and Ian Hallam on the KP Crisp/Saba team, even had the water bottle.


----------



## GilesM (16 Jun 2015)

Hinault at the top of the list, the man was brilliant, GT and Classic winner, not many manage that, but what most people forget about him is the way he helped move cycling equipment forward, it was when he was riding for Look that a few new things appeared, most significantly, the clipless pedals, the hidden brake cables, and low profile bars, considering how stuck in tradittion most French cycling is, this progress was quite amazing.

Also the two super stars from the Ti Raleigh squad Gerrie Knetterman and Jan Raas.

In the modern era, Wiggins, his 2012 season up to the Olympic TT win was incredible, Paris-Nice, Romandie, Dauphine, and the Tour, it was an incredible season, no wonder he seemed to switch off a bit after that.

And to ignore Cav seems wrong, he is so special, so many times he was almost the guaranteed winner, and for the 2011 worlds he has to be classed as one of the best ever, when would you get a full national team working so hard for one rider, who then delivers like it was just the normal thing to do, amazing.


----------

